# DIY Reflector hood.



## Growdude (Jan 11, 2007)

I made this out of a 8" round exahust duct.
I just cut it in half long ways and welded a piece of sheet metal across the back to hold its shape and mount the socket
then welded two small wires on the top of each side for the chain.
I painted it white on the inside with a high temp ceramic paint.

I made it not only because it cost me nothing but was having a hard time finding a small hood like this one for a 150 watt bulb.


----------



## yogi dc (Jan 11, 2007)

hey, thats funny B/C i did the about the samething a few months ago works fine.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 13, 2008)

it look sweet..   why build it if you already has some lights in that room?


----------



## Growdude (Oct 13, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> it look sweet.. why build it if you already has some lights in that room?


 
Needed one for the 150 watt bulb.


----------

